# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Điện Thoại >  Phần mềm cho điện thoại.

## sevenup024

các phần mềm có thể cài đặt được cho dòng sản phẩm điện thoại của nokia, cụ thể như phần mềm chặn cuộc gọi, chặn tin nhắn, phần mềm từ điển, phần mềm quản lí cuộc gọi,.. thì sử dụng dòng sản phẩm điện thoại nào của nokia thì có thể cài đặt được các phần mềm trên.

----------


## thietkebietthu

dòng nokia từ s60 trở lên bạn.hoặc dòng sử dụng window mobile

----------

